# Scangauge II x-gauge boost



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

I know atleast one person on here has boost setup on their sg2,
will anybody share the code sequence to punch into it to set it up? 
I've searched Google and can't seem to find anything...

Thanks


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Bump


----------



## cruzin2012 (Jan 12, 2012)

More, setup, advance settings (edit), map or boost, change from map to boost, exit, add bst to your display........


----------

